# OUCH : From this last weekend : MGCC: 36 footer eats a wave at high speed



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*OUCH : MGCC: 36 footer eats a wave at high speed*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pcHAUeqFvO0


This had to hurt :thumbsup:


----------



## STRETCH440 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Ouch for sure, reminder to be safe out there!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw some of the comments on Youtube....nobody holding any slack back! It is funny to see a couple guys w/ buckets bailing a biggun like that out (doesn't have a self bailing deck?).....especially when the guy had to open the tuna door.....


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Scary


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

So how did all the water get in the bilge? If I saw correctly, he was pumping out with 2 bilge pumps the whole time. Besides what was going out of the self bailing deck. Must have stuffed the heck out of it and busted open a hatch is all I can figure.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

He was going way to fast for the conditions. Obviously the boat isn't sealed up really well. There was a ton of water flowing through hatches and the deck for the bilge to be running that much. Good grief.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

chad403 said:


> He was going way to fast for the conditions. Obviously the boat isn't sealed up really well. There was a ton of water flowing through hatches and the deck for the bilge to be running that much. Good grief.


 
I read the guys comments in the boat that was on deck when it happened.

He said they caught the back side of a wave that was a freak drop nobody saw. The boat can obviously handle the seas , but they always say 1 of of every 10000 waves is a freak and will kill you.

Looks like that was wave 10K:whistling:


The bow of the boat busted into the wave ahead causing thousands of gallons of water to ride up and over and into the boat. With that much water on deck , anyone would have started bailing no matter who you are and what hole you may have to drain it . That much water in teh boat can be super dangerous and tip you over in a second. 


I will say i am not judging anyone as i have alomst killed myself fishing more than once and i am a very carefull guy. Accidents happen and some of them can kill you . I am sure they could have been running 10 knots and this wouldnt have happened, but then they may get stuck in worse weather from not just hauling ass in. 

If you go to sea enough , you will find conditions in any boat that are dangerous , and most of us have been there : done that .......


Point is be carefull at sea as people are waiting for you to come home:thumbsup:


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Seen it happen before. Would be nice to start seeing clearing ports on vessels that size.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> I read the guys comments in the boat that was on deck when it happened.
> 
> He said they caught the back side of a wave that was a freak drop nobody saw. The boat can obviously handle the seas , but they always say 1 of of every 10000 waves is a freak and will kill you.
> 
> ...




What he said.^^^^^^^^

I say shit happens.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, they fill up pretty fast..... easy to "arm chair QB" these things huh? shit happens.....


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know about you guys but I tend to give what the gulf allows me to. I try not to override waves, go to fast, just let the Gulf be what she is and make sure my crew is safe. I would have hated to be a part of that crew. I guess that's why I always take my boat and never ride with others.


----------

